# Securing LFMC



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

How often you do actually follow 350.30(A), which states you must securely fasten within 12" of each box, cabinet, conduit body, or other conduit termination? When you typically use 2-3' of sealtite to hit a device, do you build an extra support just for securing it?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*T*

I follow that rule to the T. I never float LFMC. It looks hack. I build unistrut supports as needed.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Cletis said:


> I follow that rule to the T. I never float LFMC. It looks hack. I build unistrut supports as needed.


Got any pictures?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

it's conduit and it needs the proper support; either build what you need or give yourself enough length to get it supported somehow.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Lets say you install some conduit for a pressure transmitter. On the end of the conduit run you have a C condulet, the last conduit support is just before the C. Then you use 2' of LFMC to the transmitter, you'd build another support?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

sparky970 said:


> Lets say you install some conduit for a pressure transmitter. On the end of the conduit run you have a C condulet, the last conduit support is just before the C. Then you use 2' of LFMC to the transmitter, you'd build another support?


Industrial work? The big question is I would think, is it in an area for "qualified personnel only" or the general public?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> Industrial work? The big question is I would think, is it in an area for "qualified personnel only" or the general public?


I'm speaking in terms of industrial


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

as long as it ain't in a high traffic area of minimum wage factory workers you should be fine


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> as long as it ain't in a high traffic area of minimum wage factory workers you should be fine


Pulp and paper mills and chemical plants


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

fine by me...stuff like that is minor league violations, if that, AFAIAC.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

I have never seen short lengths of LFMC used for motors or instruments with additional support. The change in Exception #2 to 350.30(A) makes it very clear that even where you install LFMC where flexibility is required, you need at least one support for the LFMC. There is nothing in the code to support the idea that you can use the LFMC connector as that support. However the field practice is, at least around here, that no supports other than the terminations are required.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I follow that rule to the T. I never float LFMC. It looks hack. I build unistrut supports as needed.





sparky970 said:


> Got any pictures?


And they had better say Cletis on the straps.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I have never seen short lengths of LFMC used for motors or instruments with additional support. The change in Exception #2 to 350.30(A) makes it very clear that even where you install LFMC where flexibility is required, you need at least one support for the LFMC. There is nothing in the code to support the idea that you can use the LFMC connector as that support. However the field practice is, at least around here, that no supports other than the terminations are required.




Same here. If there is a support close to where the LFMC begins they don't require us to support it.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not building some unistrut, all thread, metal stock monstrosity just to support LMFC.

What's the worst thing that can happen to unsupported flex? Something hits it and flexes out of the way :laughing: :jester:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> I'm not building some unistrut, all thread, metal stock monstrosity just to support LMFC.
> 
> What's the worst thing that can happen to unsupported flex? Something hits it and flexes out of the way :laughing::jester:






It's usually a run away roofing truck that hits it......:whistling2:


Merry Christmas you hack roofer from AZ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

:laughing:


----------

